# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Ի՞նչ մուլտեր են դիտում մեր երեխաները

## Ուլուանա

Ժողովուրդ, ձեր երեխաներն ի՞նչ մուլտեր են նայում։ Պատմեք նաև այդ մուլտերի ունեցած ազդեցությունների մասին, եթե էդպիսիք նկատվել են։ Ո՞ր տիպի մուլտերն են հետաքրքրությամբ նայում։ Մուլտերի մեջ գերակշռում են հայկակա՞ն, ռուսակա՞ն, թե՞ այլ երկրների մուլտերը։ Ճիշտն ասած՝ ինձ էս պահին ավելի շատ հետաքրքրում է, թե ինչ մուլտեր են նայում մոտավորապես 1-3 տարեկանները, քանի որ տղաս շուտով երկու տարեկան կդառնա։ Բայց, իհարկե, ցանկացած տարիքի երեխաներ ունեցողների գրառումներն էլ հետաքրքիր կլինեն։

Մենք հայկական մուլտեր ահագին քաշել էինք, բայց դրանց մեծ մասն էս տարիքում դիտելու չեն ոնց որ։ Միայն երեք մուլտ կա, որ համարյա ամեն օր նայում ենք հավեսով. *«Գտնված երազը»*, *«Պինգվին Վինը»* և *«Պույ–Պույ մուկիկը»*։ Իսկ էն ժողովրդական հեքիաթների հիման վրա նկարահանված մուլտերի մեծ մասը պատկերների առումով սարսափ–ֆիլմեր են հիշեցնում ու առնվազն էս տարիքի համար, իմ կարծիքով, հարմար չեն։ Եթե գիտեք ոչ սարսափ ու հետաքրքիր հայկական ուրիշ մուլտեր (նշածս երեքից բացի), մեզ էլ լուսավորեք, նայենք  :Smile: ։ 

Դրա համար տղայիս նայած մուլտերի մեծ մասը ռուսական են, չեխական, լեհական, մի քանիսն էլ՝ ամերիկյան։

Տղայիս սիրելիներից է նաև ռուսական *«Վիննի Պուխը»*  :Love: ։ Ես զարմանում եմ, թե էդ ամերիկյան անհամ Winnie the Pooh–ի հիման վրա ո՞նց է ռուսականի ռեժիսորը հաջողացրել էդքան համով կերպար ու համապատասխանաբար համով մուլտ ստեղծել։ Սկզբում, երբ Winnie the Pooh–ի միայն տեսքին էի ծանոթ, շատ անհամ, չուտվող տիպ էր թվում, բայց չգիտեի, որ մուլտի մեջ տեսնելուց հետո էդ կարծիքս ավելի է ամրապնդվելու, հատկապես ձայնի շնորհիվ։ 

Լավ, ես որ միանամ, վերջ չի ունենա  :Jpit: ։ Մի քիչ էլ դուք գրեք, պատմեք  :Smile: ։

----------

Arpine (14.12.2012), keyboard (13.12.2012), kivera (14.12.2012), Valentina (14.12.2012), Աթեիստ (13.12.2012)

----------


## keyboard

Աղջիկս 4,5 ա, նայում ենք հիմանականում հայկական քո թվարկած մուլտերը, Մաշան ու արջը, սովետական մուլտֆիլմեր: Ժամանակակից մուլտֆիլմերից հրաժարվել ենք, ոչ մի ուսուցողոկան կամ նորմալ բան չկա մեջը:
Էնքան դժվարա հիմա էդ հարցը կանտրոլի ակ պահելը, երբ կա ինտերնետ, իսկ երեխան համակարգչի առաջա, պիտի ամեն րոպե աչքդ վրան պահես, մանավանդ երբ սկայպով զանգում են ու ես իրենց չեմ լսում, ընդեղ եղող երիտասարդները չեն կարողանում էդ խնդիր ուղղել իմ աղջիկ վայրկենական էդ խնդիրը վերացնում ա  :LOL: 

Բայց ինչ խուժան մուլտա էդ գտնվա երազը. "Գնանք, ես քեզ ցույց կտամ գիշերվա հրաշքները..."  :LOL:  ու դա ասումա անչափահասը ծերուկին  :LOL:

----------

Arpine (14.12.2012), Աթեիստ (13.12.2012), Ուլուանա (13.12.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Աղջիկս 4,5 ա, նայում ենք հիմանականում հայկական քո թվարկած մուլտերը, Մաշան ու արջը, սովետական մուլտֆիլմեր: Ժամանակակից մուլտֆիլմերից հրաժարվել ենք, ոչ մի ուսուցողոկան կամ նորմալ բան չկա մեջը:


*«Մաշան ու արջը»* մուլտի մասին շատերից եմ լսել, որ երեխաները հավեսով նայում են։ Ճիշտն ասած՝ մի երկու սերիա եմ տեսել ու չեմ հավանել. ինչ–որ հիստերիկ, ներվայնացնող բան եմ զգում էդ մուլտի մեջ, բայց աչքիս՝ ես միակ մարդն եմ, որ չեմ հավանում։ Տղայիս համար կարծեմ մի անգամ միացրինք, առանձնապես հետաքրքրություն չցուցաբերեց։

Ի դեպ, *"Ну, погоди"*–ն էլ տղաս շատ ա սիրում, միշտ մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ նայում ա շատ երկար, բայց նկատել ենք, որ լավ չի ազդում վրան. էն շրջանում, երբ էդ մուլտը շատ ա նայում, ագրեսիվանում ա. սկսում ա խաղալիքները շպրտել աջ ու ձախ, երբեմն՝ մեզ վրա էլ։ Հատուկ ուշադրություն ենք դարձրել, որ էն շրջանում, երբ չենք միացնում "Ну, погоди"–ն, ագրեսիվությունը կտրուկ անկում ա ապրում։ Նույնը կարող եմ ասել նաև «Լեոպոլդ կատվի արկածները» մուլտի մասին։ Մի խոսքով՝ էն մուլտերը, որոնք հիմնված են իրեր շպրտելու, իրար խփելու ու նմանատիպ գործողությունների վրա։ Ինձ թվում ա՝ էդ մուլտերը մի քիչ ավելի մեծ տարիքում արժե նայել, որպեսզի ավելի շատ բան հասկանան, տեսածներն ուղղակիորեն նմանակելու խնդիր չլինի։ Էս տարիքում, օրինակ, մուլտ նայելիս ոչ միշտ ա հեշտ դրականն ու բացասականը տարբերակելը։ Համոզված եմ՝ երեխաների մեծ մասն ուղղակի նայում ա որպես զվարճալի, աշխույժ գործողություններով հարուստ մուլտեր, բայց հո շատ չեն հասկանում, որ խփելը վատ ա և այլն։ Դրա համար հիմա "Ну, погоди"–ն դնում ենք միայն ծայրահեղ իրավիճակներում, երբ ինչ–որ հրատապ գործ կա անելու, ու պետք ա երեխային որոշ ժամանակ զբաղված պահել, որ չխանգարի  :Jpit: ։ 

Ներկայումս իմ ամենասիրած մուլտերից մեկի մասին էլ ասեմ, ավելի ճիշտ՝ մուլտաշարի, գուցե ուրիշներին էլ պետք գա։ Վերջերս ենք հայտնաբերել *Խլուրդի մասին մուլտերի շարքը*  :Love: ։ Որ փոքր էի, մենք դրա գիրքն ունեինք. սիրուն պատկերազարդ գիրք էր, բայց մուլտը, թեև շատ հին ա, բայց երբեք չէի տեսել։ Չեխական մուլտ ա։ Էնքան եմ հավանում, էլ ասելու չի։ Համ պատկերներն են շատ սիրուն, համ խլուրդի կերպարն ա շատ մռութ, համ էլ պատմություններն են շատ ուսանելի։ Ընդհանուր էլ շատ պայծառ, լուսավոր ու պուպուշ մուլտ ա։ Ես ինքս հաճույքով նստում, նայում եմ։ Բայց եթե "Ну, погоди"–ն տղաս մի տասը կամ ավել սերիա կարող ա չնվազող տարվածությամբ իրար հետևից նայել, ապա Խլուրդի մուլտերը լավագույն դեպքում երեք–չորս սերիա նայելուց հետո արդեն հոգնում ա, ուրիշ բան պահանջում (բայց ոչ թե հենց Խլուրդի դեպքում ա տենց, այլ համարյա բոլոր մուլտերի՝ չնչին բացառություններով)։ Բայց դե էլի ոչինչ, նայում ա հավեսով։ 

Ընդհանրապես համր մուլտերն էս տարիքում երևի ամենահարմարն են, եթե, մեկ ա, հայերեն շատ մուլտեր չկան։ Խլուրդի մասին մուլտերն էլ են համր։ Մենակ առաջին սերիան ա, որ համր չի, հետո որոշվել ա համր նկարել։

Ի դեպ, Խլուրդի մասին մուլտի բոլոր սերիաները կարող եք քաշել էստեղից։
Էս մեկն էլ դնեմ, նայեք  :Smile: .

----------

keyboard (13.12.2012), Աթեիստ (13.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (13.12.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Զարմիկս երբ երկու տարեկան էր, մեծ հաճույքով լեհական Լյոլիկն ու Բոլիկն էր նայում։ Ճիշտը որ ասեմ, ես էլ երբեմն հետը նստում, նայում էի  :Smile:

----------

keyboard (13.12.2012), Valentina (14.12.2012), Ուլուանա (13.12.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Զարմիկս երբ երկու տարեկան էր, մեծ հաճույքով լեհական Լյոլիկն ու Բոլիկն էր նայում։ Ճիշտը որ ասեմ, ես էլ երբեմն հետը նստում, նայում էի


Հա, էդ էլ ենք նայում  :Smile: ։
*Ռեքսին* էլ կարելի ա ավելացնել լեհական մուլտաշարներից։

----------

keyboard (13.12.2012)

----------


## Arpine

Շնորհակալություն թեմայի համար :Smile: 
Էս վերջերս մտածում եմ մի աշխատանք գրել նման մի թեմայով: Ավելի շոտ կապված մեր եթերի հետ, մեր ունեցած, ցուցադրված մուլտֆիլմերի դրանց որակի ու ազդեցության մասին:  Թե ինչ մուլտֆիլմեր է առաջարկվում եթերով, կա՞ն արդյոք դրանք, թե՞ հիմա դրանց փոխարեն սերիալներ են (hատկապես այն ալիքների հետ կապված որոնք շատ վայրերում են հասանելի՝ Հ1,Հ2...): Մեր ծնողները մտածո՞ւմ են թե ի՞նչ զիբիլ են նայում իրենց երեխաները մուլտֆիլմի ժամին, փոխարեն: Այլընտրանքային միջոցները չհաշված, չնայած մեծ մասը սա էլ հաշվի չի առնում:

----------


## kivera

Տղաս շատ մեծ հաճույքով նայում էր «Ուրախ շոգեքարշիկները» մուլտֆիլմը (երևի ճիշտ թարգմանեցի  :Jpit: , հիմա արդեն վախենալու բաներա նայում:
http://www.chuggington.com/

----------

Ուլուանա (14.12.2012)

----------


## kivera

Հայկական մուլտերից «Կախարդական լավաշն» եմ սիրում, «Սխալ արտահայտություն» մուլտ էլ կար ՃՃՃ

----------

Ուլուանա (14.12.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հայկական մուլտերից «Կախարդական լավաշն» եմ սիրում, «Սխալ արտահայտություն» մուլտ էլ կար ՃՃՃ


«Կախարդական լավաշը» ես էլ եմ սիրում որպես կոլորիտային մուլտ, բայց հատկապես էս տարիքի երեխաների համար հեչ հարմար չի, իմ կարծիքով. չափից դուրս «եղեռնաշունչ» ա։ Մի երկու անգամ միացրել ենք, ճնշվել ա էրեխեն  :Jpit: ։ «Սխալ արտահայտությունը» մեկ–մեկ նայում ենք, բայց դա էլ, քանի որ հիմնական իմաստը խոսքերի վրա ա հիմնված, տղաս դեռ շատ բան չի հասկանում, ու առանձնապես չի գրավում իրան։

Ժող, մի հատ էլ մուլտ կար, է, կարծեմ «Հնարամիտ գորտը», բայց չգիտեմ՝ ինքը հենց հայկական էր, թե թարգմանած, համենայնդեպս, ես միշտ հայերենով եմ տեսել։ Հիմա ոչ մի կերպ չենք կարողանում գտնել ինտերնետում։ Էն որ գորտն իր տանն ու տան շրջակայքում ամեն ինչ տեխնիկապես նենց ա կապում իրար, հարմարեցնում, որ ինչ հաճելի բանով զբաղվեն, միաժամանակ ինչ–որ գործ արվի դրա շնորհիվ։ Օրինակ, մուլտը սկսվում ա նրանով, որ կենդանիները հյուր են գալիս գորտին, ինքն էլ առաջարկում ա իր այգում կարուսել նստել, պտտվել, տենց ուրախ–զվարթ պտտվում են, մեկ էլ էդ համընդհանուր ոգևորության թունդ պահին հանկարծ գորտն ասում ա. «Դե լավ, բավական է մարգերը ջրենք, արդեն գնանք տուն»  :Jpit: ։ Տենց կենդանիները մանթո–մանթո իջնում են կարուսելից, որ գնան, գորտի մյուս տպավորիչ մոգոնումներին ծանոթանան։ Ու տանն էլ ինչ անում են, ինչ–որ գործ ա ինքը դրանով անում միաժամանակ։ Վերջում էլ բոլոր կենդանիները նեղանում, գնում են։
Որևէ մեկը գիտի՞ էդ մուլտի տեղը  :Jpit: ։

----------

kivera (15.12.2012), Արէա (14.12.2012)

----------


## Tiger29

> «Կախարդական լավաշը» ես էլ եմ սիրում որպես կոլորիտային մուլտ, բայց հատկապես էս տարիքի երեխաների համար հեչ հարմար չի, իմ կարծիքով. չափից դուրս «եղեռնաշունչ» ա։ Մի երկու անգամ միացրել ենք, ճնշվել ա էրեխեն ։ «Սխալ արտահայտությունը» մեկ–մեկ նայում ենք, բայց դա էլ, քանի որ հիմնական իմաստը խոսքերի վրա ա հիմնված, տղաս դեռ շատ բան չի հասկանում, ու առանձնապես չի գրավում իրան։
> 
> Ժող, մի հատ էլ մուլտ կար, է, կարծեմ «Հնարամիտ գորտը», բայց չգիտեմ՝ ինքը հենց հայկական էր, թե թարգմանած, համենայնդեպս, ես միշտ հայերենով եմ տեսել։ Հիմա ոչ մի կերպ չենք կարողանում գտնել ինտերնետում։ Էն որ գորտն իր տանն ու տան շրջակայքում ամեն ինչ տեխնիկապես նենց ա կապում իրար, հարմարեցնում, որ ինչ հաճելի բանով զբաղվեն, միաժամանակ ինչ–որ գործ արվի դրա շնորհիվ։ Օրինակ, մուլտը սկսվում ա նրանով, որ կենդանիները հյուր են գալիս գորտին, ինքն էլ առաջարկում ա իր այգում կարուսել նստել, պտտվել, տենց ուրախ–զվարթ պտտվում են, մեկ էլ էդ համընդհանուր ոգևորության թունդ պահին հանկարծ գորտն ասում ա. «Դե լավ, բավական է մարգերը ջրենք, արդեն գնանք տուն» ։ Տենց կենդանիները մանթո–մանթո իջնում են կարուսելից, որ գնան, գորտի մյուս տպավորիչ մոգոնումներին ծանոթանան։ Ու տանն էլ ինչ անում են, ինչ–որ գործ ա ինքը դրանով անում միաժամանակ։ Վերջում էլ բոլոր կենդանիները նեղանում, գնում են։
> Որևէ մեկը գիտի՞ էդ մուլտի տեղը ։

----------

Նաիրուհի (14.12.2012), Ուլուանա (14.12.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Tiger29*, շատ շնորհակալ եմ։ Նենց անհույս էի գրել  :Jpit: ։

----------


## Peace

<<The Fantastic Flying Books of Mr. Morris Lessmore>>

 Բազմաթիվ փառատոններում ներկայացված ու մրցանակ շահած, հրաշք հեքիաթ մուլտֆիմ է բոլոր տարիքի երեխաների համար (նաև մեծերի), երաժշտությունը, որ մի արտակարգ բան է: Եթե պստո պետք է նայի, կողքը նստեք մեկնաբանեք:

----------


## ivy

Վերը նշված մուլտֆիլմերից մի քանիսը մենք էլ ենք նայում, բայց մի մուլտիպլիկացիոն շարք կա, որի մասին էստեղ դեռ չի գրվել, էնպես որ հենց դրան անդրադառնամ:
Ռոբերտ Սահակյանցի «նապաստակային» լիամետրաժ մուլտֆիլմերի մասին է խոսքը, որոնք ոնց որ թե էնքան էլ մեծ տարածում չունեն, բայց ինձ ու Սոնյային դուր են գալիս, նայում ենք: Հատկապես էն է լավ, որ ուսուցողական է ու հայերեն լեզվով:

Օրինակ էս մեկը կոչվում է «Քո առաջին կենդանիները».




Էս մյուսը՝ «Սովորում ենք հաշվել».




Ու էլի մի քանի նման մուլտֆիլմեր կան նույն շարքի:
Միայն էն է վատ, որ տեղ-տեղ ջանջալանում է. ընթացքը դանդաղում է ու կարող է ձանձրալի դառնալ: Բայց դե սկզբի մասերը գոնե կարելի է հավեսով նայել  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.01.2013), Yeghoyan (30.01.2013), Աթեիստ (28.01.2013), Ամպ (28.01.2013), Ուլուանա (29.01.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Պիտի ճիշտն ասեմ  :LOL:  Իմ երեխեքը ամեն տեսակի խայտառակություն են նայում: Էտ մուլտերի անուններն էլ չեմ իմանում, ու չեմ էլ ուզում իմանալ: 

Բայց էս տոներին ստիպեցի որ իմ հետ նստեն ու իմ սիրած երկու մուտերը նայեն: Երկուսն էլ հավանեցին, ու հիմա ոնց որ մանրից ուզում են նորմալ մուլտեր նայել:

----------

ivy (28.01.2013), Աթեիստ (28.01.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

Կան հատուկ ուսուցողական մուլտֆիլմներ, որոնցից շատերը բալիկներիս հետ ինքս էլ սիրով  դիտում եմ: Չգիտեմ, թե այստեղ ոնց են հղումները դնում, թե չէ կգտնեի ու կդնեի: Նշեմ մի քանիսի վերնագրերը՝ "Փոքրիկ Էյնշտեյններ", "Հատուկ գործակալ Օսսո", "Վարպետ Մեննին", "Միկի Մաուսի ակումբը", "Վիպո ճանապարհորդը":

----------


## ivy

Ingrid, իսկ ի՞նչ լեզվով են էդ մուլտերը. երևի հայերեն չեն, չէ՞:

----------


## Ingrid

> Ingrid, իսկ ի՞նչ լեզվով են էդ մուլտերը. երևի հայերեն չեն, չէ՞:


Չէ, ռուսերեն կամ անգլերեն: Եթե սովորեցնեք, թե ոնց են հղում տեղադրում, ես կարող եմ գտնել ու տեղադրել այստեղ:
Իսկ հայերեն նորմալ մուլտֆիլմներ "Շողակաթ" հեռուստաընկերությամբ են ցույց տալիս, բայց չգիտեմ, թե իրենք ինտերնետային տարբերակը ունեն, թե ոչ:

----------


## ivy

> Չէ, ռուսերեն կամ անգլերեն: Եթե սովորեցնեք, թե *ոնց են հղում տեղադրում*, ես կարող եմ գտնել ու տեղադրել այստեղ:
> Իսկ հայերեն նորմալ մուլտֆիլմներ "Շողակաթ" հեռուստաընկերությամբ են ցույց տալիս, բայց չգիտեմ, թե իրենք ինտերնետային տարբերակը ունեն, թե ոչ:


Բացում ես գրառում անելու պատուհանը, գրում ես տեքստը: Սլաքով ընդգծում ես էն բառը կամ բառերը, որոնց վրա ուզում ես հղում անել, ապա սեղմում ես վերևի տողում գտնվող կապույտ երկրագնդի վրա (կորսորը որ տանես վրան, կտեսնես վրան գրվում է "Link"), կբացվի փոքրիկ պատուհան, որի մեջ կգրես հղման կայքը:
Եթե ուզում ես տեսանյութ տեղադրել, ապա սեղմում ես գրառման պատուհանի վերևի տողում գտնվող նախավերջին նշանի վրա, որը ֆիլմի տեսաժապավենի տեսք ունի (վրան գրված է «ներդնել տեսահոլովակ»), ու մեջը գրում ես տեսանյութի հասցեն:

----------

Ingrid (30.01.2013)

----------


## Ingrid



----------


## Ingrid



----------

